# Looking for something to do in central MA mid July? You're in luck!



## Eadoin (May 19, 2011)

so, my friend in mass puts on this festival thing in his woods every year and its pretty awesome. its called "howling moon". basically its a big camp out with a few kegs and "other things".
there will be a few bands/whatever else people want to do on stage. bring an instrument, bring a friend(s), bring the ruckus! he will be charging this year anywhere between 5-20 bucks, depends what you can afford, the main point is to have a good time so errrrverybody in the area should go.
you can find the address and dates with the link below. 

Login | Facebook


<3 alex


----------



## Eadoin (May 19, 2011)

that link didnt work the way i wanted it to so you can find the address and dates on facebook under howling moon 2011, if you have one of those, if not send me a message or something and ill tell you!


----------



## Earth (May 19, 2011)

See?? 
(And some say there's nothing to do in New England)
Thanks for posting this. 
Yet another reason why I'll never leave CT, as this is yet one more neat 'unknown' thing happening.
Screw those huge gatherings...
What we do is secret.
I may or may not make this, but love that the option is out there.
Gonna make note of it.
COOL.
Thanks again......................


----------



## bryanpaul (May 19, 2011)

sweet...excuse to maybe take a lil trip


----------



## Eadoin (Jul 5, 2011)

update on the musics and whatnot!

ADMISSION: $10 each day or $15 for the weekend. Admission goes towards the kegs and to the bands/dj's.

THEME: Animal Jamboreee- Come dressed as your favorite animal (real or imaginary)
::::::::::::MUSIC::::::::::::::: 
(Music starts at 7pm both nights)
Friday::: Dj D ILL'n, Dj colin.williams, Dj Andrew K (AKF), Dj gz
Saturday:::TheShape, Motel Mattress, suicidal sideman, The Instinct, Vanzetti

ARTS: If anyone is interested to display/sell their art of any kind, please do. Paint/draw/take a picture, do some pottery, make some jewlery, glue rocks together, etc...

CAMPING: All are welcome to camp out with us the entire weekend. The terrain is not exactly ideal but there are plenty of prime spots. Come early to set up before the sun sets.

FOOD: This year will be potluck. Bring something for everyone or be selfish and only feed yourself. There is a grilling fire pit for anything you might want to cook on an open flame.

WHAT 2 BRING: flashlights, chairs, musical instruments, bug spray, tent, blankets, water, liquor, food...

PARKING: Look for the sign of a crescent moon and stars. Follow the signs to the field with the big barn. To maximize the number of parking spaces please keep the rows in order.


----------

